# Wieviel Mefo Kombos habt ihr?



## vermesser (16. Februar 2015)

Moin in die Runde, da ich mich in den letzten Jahren doch so langsam recht erfolgreich in das Küstenspinnfischen eingefuchst habe, frage ich mich, wieviel Kombos ihr dafür habt?

Am Anfang hatte ich nur eine, habe mich über diverse Fehlkäufe, Verkäufe, gestiegene Anforderungen etc. an meine "Idealruten" rangearbeitet.

Aber mittlerweile habe ich drei Kombos...eine ganz leichte für kleinere Blinker bis ca. 15 Gramm...eine Allround, für 20-28 Gramm ungefähr und eine schwere für Ü30- 45 Gramm ungefähr.

Bin ich der einzige, der meint, das zu brauchen??

Ich finde, dass Strandangeln nicht gleich strandangeln is... mal ist Ententeich und Rückenwind, wo man gemütlich mit 15 Gramm bis sonstwo kommt...andermal is bissel rauher, wo man schon ein wenig Wumms braucht...und dann gibts noch die Tage, wo kein normal begabter an Strand wandert, aber es trotzdem Fisch gibt...


----------



## Allrounder27 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wieviel Mefo Kombos habt ihr?*

Ich fische fast nur eine Rute. Ist eine fast 3,4m lange Spinnrute, welche Wurfgewichte von 10-35 Gramm schafft. Damit kann ich bei bedarf mal leichtere Köder dran hängen, oder auch mal einen 35g Blinker auf die Reise schicken. Durch die Länge kann ich damit auch Spiros fischen.

Dann hab ich eine sehr leichte Spinnrute, die bei 5-15 Gramm am besten ist. Kommt selten mal zum Einsatz.

Eine 3,06m 15-50g hab ich dann noch als Ersatzrute. Wobei die 50g zu hoch angegeben sind.

Ich hatte mit "meiner" Mefo Rute gleich richtig Glück! Bin aber auch am Suchen. Der Weltmarkt gibt für mich 3 Modelle her, die in Frage kommen könnten. Auch nicht soo dolle...


----------



## vermesser (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wieviel Mefo Kombos habt ihr?*

Ja ja, fischen tue ich auch meistens die Allround...aber ich empfinde sie bei totalem Ententeich als überdimensioniert und rüste dann ab...und bei richtig "Hack ins Gesicht" wie das neulich einer nannte komm ich mit der Allround zu sehr an ihre Grenzen.


----------



## Angler9999 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wieviel Mefo Kombos habt ihr?*

Ich habe vier Jahre lang die Yasei Zander 3m, 10-30gr gefischt. Das reelle WG liegt bei -20 gr. Mit der 3000er Rarenium ist es ein herrlich leichtes Fischen. Die Kombo wiegt zusammen ~300gr. Bei Wind und Welle reicht auch ein 18-22 gr Blinker. Bei Welle ist der Fisch meist Nah am Ufer. Fusselwerfer werfen auch nicht weiter. Bei (Seiten)Wind schon gar nicht. Andere Ruten, selbst die Hardy meines Bruders lasse ich gerne liegen. Die preiswerte Daiwa Seatrout als Ersatz im Kofferraum, die aber verkauft "unbenutzt" wurde. Manko der Yasei ist, das Angeln mit Sbirolini. Deshalb ist die Kinetic Egde 3776 10-40gr 3,+m dazugekommen. Das ist die einzige Rute die mit zugesagt hat. Ich fische gerne leicht.


Zwischendurch hatte ich einige Ruten getestet.....


----------



## vermesser (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wieviel Mefo Kombos habt ihr?*

Ok...ich habe irgendwie mehr Ruten für die Küste.

Als leichte Rute eine Fenwick Elitech Salmon mit 22 Gramm, real eher 20 Gramm.
Als mittlere Allround bisher eine Okuma Luremania, soeben durch eine RST ersetzt, mit 30 Gramm, real 30 Gramm machbar.
Und als schwere Rute eine Rhino Seatrout Special Spin mit bis 55 Gramm, real ca. 40 Gramm machbar, so dass ein 38er Gno oder ein 40er Gyro Jig geht...

Also bin wohl nur ich so bekloppt  .


----------



## rippi (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wieviel Mefo Kombos habt ihr?*

4 Ruten alle in ungefähr gleichen Wurfgewichte. 1 bis 50g 2 bis 40g und eine bis 40g aber 20g Optimalgewicht. Dazu dann drei Rollen die sich auch wieder in Größe unterscheiden aber im Prinzip nur vorhanden sind, weil es damals die Rolle die ich jetzt fische noch nicht gab. Am Ende fische ich aber sowieso immer mit der gleichen Rolle und Rute und auch eig immer mit den selben Ködern, Boss 16g egal ob auflandig ablandig oder sonst was. 
 Und dazu dann noch eine Fliegenkombi.


----------



## Angler9999 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wieviel Mefo Kombos habt ihr?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Ok...ich habe irgendwie mehr Ruten für die Küste.
> 
> Also bin wohl nur ich so bekloppt  .



Nö ... ich habe nur das weggegeben, was nicht zum Einsatz kommt. Auch die VolksMeFo-Rute Skeletor 8-32gr ist weg....


----------



## mefofänger (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wieviel Mefo Kombos habt ihr?*

ich fische auch nur eine rute und zwar die lesath mit korkgriff in 3,3 m. als ersatz habe ich noch die berkley "chilli" in 3,3 m beide ähnliches wurfgewicht mit 20 - 50gr. beide ruten der oberhammer.mfg


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wieviel Mefo Kombos habt ihr?*

Moin,

ich hab auch nur eine Kombo, möchte aber eine Zweite haben. Das wird dann aber eine Flifi-Rute.

Gruß


----------



## Rosi (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wieviel Mefo Kombos habt ihr?*



vermesser schrieb:


> Moin in die Runde, da ich mich in den letzten Jahren doch so langsam recht erfolgreich in das Küstenspinnfischen eingefuchst habe, frage ich mich, wieviel Kombos ihr dafür habt?



Du hast Sorgen:q Tauch die Dinger doch mal ein und mach sie naß. Am PC entstehen die besten Fische in allen Stärken. Naja, du zeigst ja prinzipiell keine Fotos, oder hat sich das geändert? Tut mir leid, wenn das jetzt zu dolle war. #c Hab nicht mehr alles verfolgt.


----------



## Allrounder27 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wieviel Mefo Kombos habt ihr?*

Von dir hab ich auch noch keinen Fisch im Mefo Thread gesehen.


----------



## Meerforellenfan (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wieviel Mefo Kombos habt ihr?*

Ich bring das für mich mal auf den Punkt !
6 Ruten aber nur eine die auch immer benutze, es ist wie immer beim Mefo fischen...............meist eher der Lieblingsblinker als die Rute oder beides bringt den Fisch weil du mit der Überzeugung fischt da du das richtige machst !!!!!!!!

Nicht der Köder oder die Rute bringen den Fisch sondern deine Aufmerksamkeit!

In diesem Sinne.............übrigens die besten Fische hab ich gefangen wie gar nix stimmte ,,,,,lächel


----------



## vermesser (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wieviel Mefo Kombos habt ihr?*



Rosi schrieb:


> Du hast Sorgen:q Tauch die Dinger doch mal ein und mach sie naß. Am PC entstehen die besten Fische in allen Stärken. Naja, du zeigst ja prinzipiell keine Fotos, oder hat sich das geändert? Tut mir leid, wenn das jetzt zu dolle war. #c Hab nicht mehr alles verfolgt.



Alles gut Rosi :vik: ! Ich würde sie gern viel öfter nass machen...leider macht mir die Zeit häufig einen Strich durch die Rechnung. Und wenn ich Zeit habe, der Wind und die Welle auch gern mal :r . Wie auch immer...ja, die meisten Fische gibts immer am PC   .

Fotos mach ich selten und zeig sie dementsprechend selten...richtig. Und wenn dann eher in der Rostocker Kurve als hier...also schon gar nicht doppelt.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (17. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wieviel Mefo Kombos habt ihr?*

ich habe auch 2...eine 330cm bis 50g und eine 290 bis 28g(kommt bald)

würde mir aber auch noch ne kräftigere wünschen, mit der man 40g voll durchziehen kann...für die sehr windigen und welligen tage...(denn bei richtig wetter kann man mit 15-20g keinen blumentopf mehr gewinnen, jedenfalls bei uns nicht!)

dazu noch 2 kombos für´s belly...210-28g, 240-40g...


----------



## Steinbuttt (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wieviel Mefo Kombos habt ihr?*

Hhhhmmm, nennt man sowas nicht umgangssprachlich "Schw...vergleich ... wer hat den längsten"? |kopfkrat |supergri 


... also, Kombos, mit denen ich auf Meerforelle angle:

für leichte Köder:

Rute: Sportex HM Turbo Spinn 1  3,00m, Wfg bis 25g   
Rolle: Shimano Stradic 4000

meine (meistbenutzte) Allroundrute:

Rute: Sportex HM Turbo Spinn 2  3,00m, Wfg bis 40g   
Rolle: Shimano Biomaster 4000 SW

für hohen Wellengang und schwerere Köder:

Rute: Sportex Kev Turbo Spinn  3,30m, Wfg bis 45g   
Rolle: Shimano Stradic 4000

für das Angeln von der Seebrücke und mit leichten Wobblern:

Rute: Shimano Speedmaster MH 2,70m,  
Rolle: Shimano Stradic 2500 FJ

für das Mefoangeln vom Belly Boat:

Rute: Sportex Carat Z  2,10m, Wfg bis 25g  
Rolle: Shimano Stradic CI4 2500FA

für das Angeln mit Sbirolino auf Meerforellen:

Rute: Sportex Exclusiv Float  3,65m, Wfg: 20-40g
Rolle: Shimano Super GT 4000 RC 

für's Fliegenfischen auf Mefo's:

Rute: LOOP Incite 2,75m Kl.7-8
Rolle: LOOP XACT 5/8

... und, hab ich jetzt "den längsten"? :vik: :q  :z 


Gruß Heiko


----------



## xbsxrvxr (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wieviel Mefo Kombos habt ihr?*

wie war das noch mit den kleinen männern und den großen autos heiko???


----------



## vermesser (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wieviel Mefo Kombos habt ihr?*

Und ich hielt mich schon für verrückt |bigeyes .


----------



## elbetaler (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wieviel Mefo Kombos habt ihr?*

Zu den Combo-Angaben fehlen aber noch die entscheidenden weiteren Details, wie:

 Schnur (Hersteller, Durchmesser, Farbe, Lauflänge, Art),
 Backing ja/nein/wieviel,
 Einhänger, Wirbel

 ...und vielleicht noch welches Futteral!? 

 Ist ja jedem selbst überlassen, wieviel Knete ins Hobby fließen und bei anderen Unternehmungen und Wünschen dann fehlen könnte.
 Gerade um den Einsteigern, Junganglern und Gelegenheitsanglern nicht den Mut zu nehmen, die Wurfweite muss nicht immer über 50 Metern liegen und ein Blinker für 3 Euro kann auch fängig sein, wenn dieser ins Beuteschema paßt ünd die Art der Köderführung den Angriff der Forelle auslöst.


----------



## Allrounder27 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wieviel Mefo Kombos habt ihr?*

Kannst auch nen Löffel durchstanzen und einen Drilling ranmachen. Wirst auch was mit fangen. Meerforellenangeln ist sehr schön, man braucht es aber nicht zu irgendwas höherem hochstilisieren. Prinzipiell ist das ganze recht undramatisch. Reinwerfen und reinkurbeln.

Einzige Anforderung, man sollte keine Perrücken werfen. Da man bei allen möglichen Windkombinationen die Schnur auch mal lockerer und mal fester auf die Rolle bekommt, muss die Rolle die Schur schon vernünftig verlegen.

Alles andere ist Bonus.


----------



## Steinbuttt (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wieviel Mefo Kombos habt ihr?*



elbetaler schrieb:


> Gerade um den Einsteigern, Junganglern und Gelegenheitsanglern nicht den Mut zu nehmen, die Wurfweite muss nicht immer über 50 Metern liegen und ein Blinker für 3 Euro kann auch fängig sein, wenn dieser ins Beuteschema paßt ünd die Art der Köderführung den Angriff der Forelle auslöst.



... sehe ich übrigens ganz genau so!#6

Das aller Wichtigste ist m.M.n. beim Meerforellenangeln nämlich die Platzwahl, wenn man Stellen beangelt, wo regelmäßig Mefos zum Fressen vorbei schauen, dann bekommt man auch irgendwann eine ans Band!:m

Im übrigen, gibts unter meinen Angelfreunden den einen oder anderen (alles AB-User), die noch viel "Tackleverrückter" sind als ich ...!:q

Gruß Heiko


----------



## A-tom-2 (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wieviel Mefo Kombos habt ihr?*

Mir reicht momentan meine Daiwa Seatrout 3,10m mit 10-40g und einer Abu Sorön S40.
Ist vielleicht nicht die Idealkombi, da fehlen mir Erfahrungs-/Vergleichswerte ABER dafür kommt sie bei jeder Gelegenheit zum Einsatz. Und so wie es aussieht auch heute :vik:


----------



## plietenpaul (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wieviel Mefo Kombos habt ihr?*

.... na dann viel Erfolg A-tom-2 und lass mal dein Ergebnis hören / oder besser lesen.

Ich selbst habe auch mehrere Mefo Kombo`s am Start und ihr Einsatz ist davon abhängig, ob ich mein Boot nutze oder eben nicht. 

Zum einen 3 kräftigere ca. 3,0m lange Ruten mit 4000`ner Rollen, die ich eigentlich nur zum Schleppen nehme.

Dann eine 3,15m lange Spinnrute, Wurfgewicht bis 40 Gramm für das Watangeln.

Eine 3,20m lange Rute, Wg - 50 Gramm für die Angelei mit Sbirolino und 

noch eine Spinnrute 2,70m lang mit einem Wurfgewicht bis 40 Gramm, für die Spinnfischerei vom Boot aus.

Eigentlich fehlt jetzt nur noch `ne ordentliche Fliegenrute, aber das überlassen wir mal den Experten.


Auf die detailierte Benennung der Ruten und Rollen, also Firmennamen / Hersteller verzichte ich bewußt.


----------



## A-tom-2 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Wieviel Mefo Kombos habt ihr?*



plietenpaul schrieb:


> .... na dann viel Erfolg A-tom-2 und lass mal dein Ergebnis hören / oder besser lesen.


Da gibts leider nicht viel zu berichten, ein Biss in knapp zwei Stunden sonst nix  #c


----------

